# هو ليه الرجالة بتعمل كدة فى برة وبتعمل كدة فى البيت !!!!!!!



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

هو ليه الرجالة بتعمل كدة فى برة وبتعمل كدة فى البيت !!!!!!!







سؤال .. ليه الرجالة بيعملو كدة
•
•
•
•
... •
لما يكونو برة بيعملو كده






•
•
•
•
•
اما لما يكونو في البيت بيعملو كده




​


----------



## GoGo No Way (22 يونيو 2013)

مبدئيا مفيش حاجة اسمها فى برة  

 واصلا البنات بتعمل كدة   وعلى رأى المثل ..

-تعرف البت .... 
- اه 
-شوفتها وهى بتأكل  " مانجا "
-لا
-يبقى متعرفهاش 

   

مش عارف ايه الحقد دة بس


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> مبدئيا مفيش حاجة اسمها فى برة
> 
> واصلا البنات بتعمل كدة   وعلى رأى المثل ..
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا راجال ومش راجل
احنا ملنا دلوقتي بالستات
بلش حقد بقى


----------



## V mary (22 يونيو 2013)

*مش عارفة بجد 
بس يمكن علشان عارفين ان اللي في البيت لبسين فيهم علي طول 
اما اللي برة هيطفشوا بسرعة لو دة قدأمهم​*


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

V mary قال:


> *مش عارفة بجد​*
> *بس يمكن علشان عارفين ان اللي في البيت لبسين فيهم علي طول *
> 
> *اما اللي برة هيطفشوا بسرعة لو دة قدأمهم *​


 هههههههههههههههههه
عندك حق برضة فمرة


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2013)

*هههههه لا يا شيخة مش اوى كده
حرام بلاش نظلمهم هما تقدرى تقولى فى البيت بيكونوا خلاص على طبيعتهم  والفاس وقعت فى الراس يعنى مفيش تكليف*


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *هههههه لا يا شيخة مش اوى كده*
> *حرام بلاش نظلمهم هما تقدرى تقولى فى البيت بيكونوا خلاص على طبيعتهم  والفاس وقعت فى الراس يعنى مفيش تكليف*


 ههههههههههههههههههههه
على رأيك خلاص شربناهم
الله يكون فة عونا


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2013)

*متفهميش مين شرب مين احنا بنقول شربناهم وهما بيقولوا العن وادل بصى هو عموما محدش بيعجبه حاله نشكر ربنا على كل حال  ههه*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 يونيو 2013)

فى البيت الواحد بيكون على راحته
وبرة البيت لازم يكون اتكيت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لأ ما بيعملوش كدة خالص برة البيت

وحياتك ممكن يتقرع فى وشك D-XD*​


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2013)

*احنا مبنعملش كده يا ابلة انتى وهى
اشاعات مغرضة​*


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

*وانتوا يابنات مابتعملوش حاجه خالص *
*ملائكه*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههه
هما اثلا تانى صورة ع طول ^.^
*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2013)

عشان ممكن بالبيت مراته موجودة وعايز يقرفها
ههههههههههههههههههههه او يطفشها عشان يعرف يروق دماغه


----------



## dodoz (22 يونيو 2013)

_هههههههه انا على طول بشوف تانى صورة
عمرى ما شفت اول صورة _​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع ليس رجلا ولا مرأه
موضوع عادات وسلوك وتربيه


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *متفهميش مين شرب مين احنا بنقول شربناهم وهما بيقولوا العن وادل بصى هو عموما محدش بيعجبه حاله نشكر ربنا على كل حال  ههه*


هو احنا قولنا حاجة
اهه ظل راجل ولا ظل حيطة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> فى البيت الواحد بيكون على راحته
> وبرة البيت لازم يكون اتكيت


 
ايوة برحته محدش قال حاجة
بس دا برحته قووووووووووووووووووووي
دا ممكن ياكل العيال


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *لأ ما بيعملوش كدة خالص برة البيت*​
> 
> *وحياتك ممكن يتقرع فى وشك D-XD*​


 عارفة يا حببتي
انت هتقوليلي
كلنا لها
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

max mike قال:


> *احنا مبنعملش كده يا ابلة انتى وهى*
> 
> 
> *اشاعات مغرضة*​


 اشاعات ايه بس
هي الصور بتكذب
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *وانتوا يابنات مابتعملوش حاجه خالص *
> 
> 
> *ملائكه*​


 ايوة ملايكة
وعندما جناحين كمان
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

سـ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*​
> *هما اثلا تانى صورة ع طول ^.^*​


 منا مش عايزة اسد نفسهم واقول كدا
حلي شويا علينا
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> عشان ممكن بالبيت مراته موجودة وعايز يقرفها
> ههههههههههههههههههههه او يطفشها عشان يعرف يروق دماغه


 ههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق برة احتمال مقبول
بس يطفش مين
احنا محدش يقدر علاينا ابدا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

dodoz قال:


> _هههههههه انا على طول بشوف تانى صورة_​
> 
> _عمرى ما شفت اول صورة _​


 الله يكون فى عونك يا قمر
انت المفروض يتعملك تمثال
ربنا معاكي


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> الموضوع ليس رجلا ولا مرأه
> موضوع عادات وسلوك وتربيه


عندك حق 
بس ساعات قصاد الاكل بتتلغي كل حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدق برة احتمال مقبول
> بس يطفش مين
> احنا محدش يقدر علاينا ابدا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



 الجهاد واجب
دينياً ومدناً
دينياً مثلاً .. المسيحي يجاهد روحياً المسلم يجاهد للوطن 
والزوج الغلبان عشان يروق دماغه على الاقل بالبيت هههههههههههههه
يجاهد لذلك ههههههههههههههه
لو مش قدر يبقى ما فيش خسارة اهو حاول
======


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

*لا يا مارى  اخص عليكى الرجالة بتعمل كدا لا لا 
دى بتعمل انيل من كدا هههههههه
عموما الرجل بيتعامل بطبيعته برة البيت وجوه البيت يا روحى *​


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> الجهاد واجب
> دينياً ومدناً
> دينياً مثلاً .. المسيحي يجاهد روحياً المسلم يجاهد للوطن
> والزوج الغلبان عشان يروق دماغه على الاقل بالبيت هههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاهد جاهد 
ربنا يقويك بس متعشمش قوي
ان كيدهن عطيم


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا مارى  اخص عليكى الرجالة بتعمل كدا لا لا *
> 
> *دى بتعمل انيل من كدا هههههههه*
> *عموما الرجل بيتعامل بطبيعته برة البيت وجوه البيت يا روحى *​


 يعلم ربنا عارفة 
بس مش عايزة انكد على البنات اللي لسة متجوزتش
نديهم امل ان فيهم حاجة كويسة 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا قلبي لا تحزن


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

دي رجاله غريبه ياشيخة هههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2013)

*اشاعات مغرضة ههههههههههه​*


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *اشاعات مغرضة ههههههههههه*​


 اشاعات
برضة دا كلام
الصورة مش بتكذب
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mary naeem (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> دي رجاله غريبه ياشيخة هههههههههههههه


كل الرجالة كدا
هنعمل ايه بس
ربنا يصبرنا يا احتي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

علشآن من برآ هآلله هآلله ومن جوهـ يفتح آلله :99:
أنآ غآلباً بوظت آلمثل :99:





*.،*​


----------



## mary naeem (23 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 شكرا يا قمر على المرور


----------



## mary naeem (23 يونيو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> علشآن من برآ هآلله هآلله ومن جوهـ يفتح آلله :99:
> أنآ غآلباً بوظت آلمثل :99:​
> ...


 يا حبي
برحتك خالص
ما هما مبوظيم حياتنا احنا مش هنبوظ مثل
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

_*عشان هما محدش هيستحملهم بره 
احنا جوه شايفين العاهات يااختشى
لكن بره االلى بيشوفهم يقوالك يابختك بيه
وبتبقى الست عاوزة تقوالها خديه سلف ماترجعيهوش*_


----------



## mary naeem (23 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> _*عشان هما محدش هيستحملهم بره *_
> _*احنا جوه شايفين العاهات يااختشى*_
> _*لكن بره االلى بيشوفهم يقوالك يابختك بيه*_
> _*وبتبقى الست عاوزة تقوالها خديه سلف ماترجعيهوش*_


ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة فكرة السلف دي
هجربها وشوف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة فكرة السلف دي
> هجربها وشوف



_
جربيها وهترجعى تشكرينى يامارى

انا اساسا مكانى مش هنا مكانى فى الهند_:closedeye:closedeye


----------



## mary naeem (23 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> _جربيها وهترجعى تشكرينى يامارى_
> 
> _انا اساسا مكانى مش هنا مكانى فى الهند_:closedeye:closedeye


 هههههههههههههههه
من عنية
حالا هقوم اشوف حد يخده يا احتي
ربنا يسهل 
قولي آمين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> من عنية
> حالا هقوم اشوف حد يخده يا احتي
> ربنا يسهل
> قولي آمين




امين رب العالمين 

اعملى انتى بس اللى بقوالك عليه

اقوالك : هاتى سكينة من المطبخ واقطعى الحتة السوفيفة اللى تحت الوادن بتعمل معانا شغل 

يلا انتى بصالى كدة لية قومى يلا


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (23 يونيو 2013)

molto bella
dobrze
danke


----------



## mary naeem (24 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على المرور الجميل


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (24 يونيو 2013)

*الرجال دايماً مظلومين  معلش عندنا ربنا*
*مع العلم الرجال لايأكلون كثيراً والدليل هذه الصورة*
*مع الأعتذار الى زوجتي وخواتي في الموقع*


​


----------

